# Blacken-It Still available?



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Blacken-it for brass/copper/white metals by A-West 

Seems to no be available at the usual places (MicroMark, etc)

Anyone know if that product is still around?

Thanks

Jerry


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Why not go direct to the makers. Jax Chemicals. Comes in a Qt for 15.00

https://www.jaxchemical.com/jaxshop/shopexd.asp?id=61


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been using Birchwood Casey Brass Black and I'm happy with it.


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Here's the reply that I received from MicroMark when I asked -



> That product has been discontinued and is no longer available. You would find similar blackening solutions available through Caswell Plating.


I've not run out yet so I have no experience of other products.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Gents:

Thanks for the suggestions, I will follow up and find a product.

Regards

Jerry


----------

